# Immobilier : croyez-vous qu'il est possible...?



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

Hello 

Je dois emm&#233;nager dans un studio sur Paris courant Juillet.
Juste comme &#231;a, pour me faire une id&#233;e des prix en fonction des surfaces et des quartiers (je cherchais id&#233;alement sur l'Est de la ville mais bon), j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une alerte immo par mail sur un site de vente et location de biens immobiliers, je me disais c'est bon, rien ne presse.

Mais aujourd'hui je suis tomb&#233;e sur LE nid de mes r&#234;ves en plein 17&#232;me, 20m carr&#233;e de bonheur au 5&#232;me sans ascenseur, deux petits balcons et une vue merveilleuse, sous les toits... (580 euros qui font mal mais bon je craque compl&#232;tement...) 

Mais on est le 30 mars   voil&#224; mon souci. D'ici Juillet il sera lou&#233;, forc&#233;ment.
Donc ma question est la suivante : *cela s'est-il d&#233;j&#224; vu, cela est-il possible, de "r&#233;server" une location, avec un ch&#232;que de caution par exemple ? (ou autre?) ou bien suis oblig&#233;e de payer trois mois de loyer pour etre sure que personne ne me le prendra ? *

Appeler l'agence (qui ne r&#233;pond pas actuellement, sans doute pause dej) et dire que dans trois mois (voire deux...) on est sur &#224; 200&#37; de louer l'appart, que s'il est lou&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre on va se tuer parce que c'est CELUI LA qu'on veut... ? Ca marche que dans les reves ? 

Voil&#224; si quelqu'un s'y conna&#238;t... il est vraiment &#224; tomber par terre, marre que l'agence ne r&#233;ponde pas depuis 2H, j'ai laiss&#233; un message pour savoir s'il &#233;tait toujours &#224; visiter, au cas ou, si &#231;a se trouve il sera trop petit ou quoi... mais bon 

J'&#233;coute vos avis... 

_et si vous etes propri&#233;taires d'un 20-25m carr&#233;s &#224; moins de 600 euros par mois en plein Paris je suis l&#224; aussi _


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2007)

Euuuh ... Le 17&#232;me, c'est plus "ouest nord ouest" que "plein est", hein ! Est, c'est 12&#232;me ou 20&#232;me


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Ca me semble un peu na&#239;f, non ?

Dans un march&#233; o&#249; la location de l'appart repr&#233;senterait une r&#233;elle incertitude pour l'agence (et le proprio), &#231;a pourrait sans doute &#233;ventuellement se n&#233;gocier.
Mais l&#224;...

S'il est si bien que &#231;a, vous &#234;tes sans doute d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs &#224; le vouloir, donc...






Si seulement tu avais eu un d&#233;guisement de *C*arte gold...


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh ... Le 17ème, c'est plus "ouest nord ouest" que "plein est", hein ! Est, c'est 12ème ou 20ème


 
Ca dépend dans quel sens tu tiens le plan de Paris!  

Bon sinon, je crains que la seule façon de louer cet appart, c'est bien de le louer dès maintenant! (quitte, si c'est autorisé par l'agence et le propriétaire, à le sous-louer durant les mois où vous n'en avez pas besoin)


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

moi je serai en *C*oquelicot on ne peut pas tout avoir 

non en fait je cherchais l'Est parce que mon école est à Ménilmontant, mais cet appart là est métro CDG-Etoile, en RER j'en ai pour 15 minutes à tout casser pour rejoindre Nation, et à partir de nation, roulez jeunesse (il y a la 2 qui y passe je crois..) 

et bon l'appart n'est pas "si bien que ça" (j'ai des photos si vous voulez), 20m carrés pour 580 euros CC au 5eme sans ascenseur... mais moi j'ai craqué dessus :rose:


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

ah non en fait il a l'air d'etre métro Villiers ('sont pas malins de pas agrandir les photos), villiers-ménilmontant c'est direct par Nation sur la 2..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> et bon l'appart n'est pas "si bien que ça" (j'ai des photos si vous voulez), 20m carrés pour 580 euros CC au 5eme sans ascenseur... mais moi j'ai craqué dessus :rose:


20 m² dans Paris pour moins de 600 euros CC ?
Je doute que tu sois la seul à l'avoir repéré...

Malheureusement, je crains que la seule solution soit de raquer (il me semble que la sous-loc c'est en principe interdit par la loi, mais je ne suis pas sûr)
Ou d'attendre en espérant en retrouver un autre qui te plaira autant et sera dispo à la bonne date.

Cela dit, tu ne perds rien à essayer, peut-être que le proprio est un philantrope...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2007)

Si tu le veux, faut le louer maintenant.


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

Ahhhh !!!! :love: les joies de la recherche de location &#224; Paris :love: 




 
Quelques r&#232;gles &#224; suivre, non exhaustives

R&#233;gle n&#176;1 : Pr&#233;parer le dossier tout de suite, &#224; savoir les copies des carte d'indentit&#233;, permis de conduire, passeport, carte Vitale, attestation de carte vitale, derniers avis d'imposition, l'attestation sur l'honneur qu'on est honn&#234;te, la caution des parents justifiant 5x le loyer accompagn&#233;e de leur avis d'imposition, le locapass, et je dois en oublier...
R&#232;gle n&#176;2 : Faire au moins 30 copies de ces documents
R&#232;gle n&#176;3 : Faire le planton devant l'agence, le t&#233;l&#233;phone c'est pour les toccards qui n'ont pas de jambes et quand t'as pas de jambes tu ne peux pas louer un appart aux 8&#232;me sans ascenseur,
R&#232;gle n&#176;3 bis : pleurnicher aupr&#232;s de cette bonne dame de l'agence que la vie elle a pas &#233;t&#233; facile la vie,
R&#233;gle n&#176;4 : avoir les ch&#232;ques de d&#233;p&#244;t de garantie, de caution, de loyer en poche
R&#232;gle n&#176;5 : si le bien est &#224; louer tout de suite, le prendre imm&#233;diatement - facile t'as le dossier tout pr&#234;t et t'as des jambes.

Si j'en ai oubli&#233;, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; compl&#233;ter 

Bon courage


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

c'est deja pas donné 580 pour 20m2, le truc, c'est que c'est dans le 17eme et que le coin comme le studio sont charmants. :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Ahhhh !!!! :love: les joies de la recherche de location &#224; Paris :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Etre caucasien, &#231;a aide aussi.


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> c'est deja pas donné 580 pour 20m2, le truc, c'est que c'est dans le 17eme et que le coin comme le studio sont charmants. :rose:


bah... tu auras d'autres occasions!

Il parait que l'Elysée va se libérer sous peu. Bien placé, dans un quartier tranquille, et en plus avec un joli jardin permettant de faire des barbecues le 14 juillet!

Ah par contre, on me dit, qu'il y a déjà une file d'attente et qu'il est trop tard pour poser sa candidature...


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

dommage le barbec' était tentant...


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

Sinon il y a la co-location


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> dommage le barbec' était tentant...


 
comme tu seras sur Paris, essaie de t'y faire inviter par le (la?) prochain(e) locataire! je suis sûr qu'il (elle?) va perpétrer la tradition!


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

je suis invivable, j'adore être toute seule (une oursonne en pire), et j'ai un chat (noir de surcroit)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Et justifier d'un revennu de 3, voire 4 fois le loyer (on n'est jamais trop prudent...)

Ce qui nous fait le salair de la demoiselle &#224; 1800 / 2400 euros par mois.
Pas mal...



EDIT : je parlais &#224; Ed, zut vous postez trop vite, j'aurais d&#251; le citer.

Ah oui, &#234;tre en couple est un plus aussi.


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et justifier d'un revennu de 3, voire 4 fois le loyer (on n'est jamais trop prudent...)
> 
> Ce qui nous fait le salair de la demoiselle à 1800 / 2400 euros par mois.
> Pas mal...


Surtout pour une étudiante


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

Ce sera pas mon revenu à moi, je suis étudiante je suis sans le sou :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Surtout pour une étudiante


 


mademoisellecha a dit:


> Ce sera pas mon revenu à moi, je suis étudiante je suis sans le sou :rose:


Ouh là là malheureuse !

Bon, je ne voudrais pas casser l'ambiance, mais soit tu as des parents pétés de thune et prêts à te cautionner jusqu'à la huitième génération, soit tu te rabats sur un 10m² à Melun...


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouh là là malheureuse !
> 
> Bon, je ne voudrais pas casser l'ambiance, mais soit tu as des parents pétés de thune et prêts à te cautionner jusqu'à la huitième génération, soit tu te rabats sur un 10m² à Melun...


ou Nanterre ! c'est pas cher à Nanterre...


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Mars 2007)

mais nooooon PonkHead pourquoi tant de pessimisme, mes deux frères et soeurs ont pu louer ce genre d'apparts avec seulement mes parents comme soutien financier (ils n'étaient pas salariés à l'époque), ça a suffi et ça suffit toujours, sisisisi ça peut marcher.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

hé hé.
Je te le souhaite.

[MODE =ancien combattant avec voix chevrotante]
Aaaaaaaah de mon temps, ma petite...
Je me souviens de mon premier appart, un 45m² dans le 12ième pour 450 euros CC
Quand je vois les prix actuels, je me dit, mais comment qu'y font les p'tits jeunes ?
[/MODE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> ou Nanterre ! c'est pas cher à Nanterre...


Arrêtes, c'est là que je bosse.
C'est moche Nanterre ! Pis y a rien !


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, je ne voudrais pas casser l'ambiance, mais soit tu as des parents p&#233;t&#233;s de thune et pr&#234;ts &#224; te cautionner jusqu'&#224; la huiti&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration, soit tu te rabats sur un 10m&#178; &#224; Melun...




Ouh le casseur d'ambiance !

C'est vrai qu'il y a trois ans, une de mes soeurs d&#233;nicha un 35 m2 tout &#224; fait honorable pour la m&#234;me somme, dans le dixi&#232;me. Elle justifiait d'un salaire de fonctionnaire d'environ trois fois le loyer, mais l'appart faillit bien lui passer sous le nez, car le proprio lui demanda la caution de ses parents, et de surcro&#238;t imm&#233;diatement. S'il elle n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; pourvue d'un p&#232;re banquier, capable de produire des documents cr&#233;dibles sur-le-champ, elle n'eut pu se loger.

Tous provinciaux que nous &#233;tions, nous cr&#251;mes r&#234;ver.


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2007)

Sinon elle peut toujours braquer l'appart d'une vieille rombi&#232;re rue de rivoli&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Vous avez aimé "Je loue un appart dans Paris" - film à rebondissements, cocasseries, demandes ubuesques et tarifs exhorbitants ?

Vous allez adorer "J'achète un appart en banlieue*" - pour une fois le n°2 est mieux que le premier...







* Pourquoi en banlieue? Vous connaissez les prix dans Paris ? Oui ? vraiment?
Vraiment, vraiment????
Et ça ne vous fait pas peur ??????
Ah.......
.......
Chercheriez pas un héritier, des fois ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Arrêtes, c'est là que je bosse.
> C'est moche Nanterre ! Pis y a rien !


 
Ben si... Y'a toi! 

Rien que ça, une fois que le buzz aura fait le tour du Net, ça devrait faire monter les prix!

Nanterre va devenir le MUST du BOBO MacManiaque! :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous avez aimé "Je loue un appart dans Paris" - film à rebondissements, cocasseries, demandes ubuesques et tarifs exhorbitants ?
> 
> Vous allez adorer "J'achète un appart en banlieue*" - pour une fois le n°2 est mieux que le premier...
> 
> ...




Vivement l'épisode : "Je me fais saisir la baraque, me fais virer du taf"


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4220747 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement l'épisode : "Je me fais saisir la baraque, me fais virer du taf"


et je finis au Bar de MacG....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4220747 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement l'épisode : "Je me fais saisir la baraque, me fais virer du taf"


Ah non, arrêtes, tu vas me coller la poisse !!!

Non, non, l'épisode III, pour moi c'est : "l'immobilier chute partout en France, sauf dans ma banlieue où il est multiplié par 10 - pile l'année ou j'ai fini de rembourser mon crédit"

Non ?
Pas crédible ?

Merde !


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous avez aimé "Je loue un appart dans Paris" - film à rebondissements, cocasseries, demandes ubuesques et tarifs exhorbitants ?
> 
> Vous allez adorer "J'achète un appart en banlieue*" - pour une fois le n°2 est mieux que le premier...



Je bosse déjà pour la suite : « jachète un pavillon en banlieue » on ne compte plus les rebondissements :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

J'attends avec le plus vif intérêt « Je m'installe au Luxembourg » et surtout « Le Vatican pas cher ».


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'attends avec le plus vif intérêt ... « Le Vatican pas cher ».



Si c'est pour une fermette, je ne sais pas s'il y aura encore beaucoup d'opportunités :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est pour une fermette, je ne sais pas s'il y aura encore beaucoup d'opportunités :mouais:



Merdeuh. C'est vrai ? Qu'ils aillent se _fermette_ alors.


Bon.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Ma cabane au canada,
elle est tapie au fond des bois
il y a des écureuils
sur le seuil


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mars 2007)

Je suis hors-sujet. 
Encore que 

Il me semble qu'une sorte de paralysie de l'imagination s'est malheusement invitée au Bar.

Alors, pensons, créons, sinon ce bel endroit sera voué au sort qui attend tout ce qui ne vit que de l'inertie, de l'habitude, soit de la logique d'une vie sans vitalité. D'une vie dont l'esprit s'est retiré.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, pensons, créons, sinon ce bel endroit sera voué au sort qui attend tout ce qui ne vit que de l'inertie, de l'habitude, soit de la logique d'une vie sans vitalité. D'une vie dont l'esprit s'est retiré.


Bien, le constat est posé. Bravo. Et maintenant ? Qu'est-ce que tu proposes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bien, le constat est posé. Bravo. Et maintenant ? Qu'est-ce que tu proposes ?



venir habiter par ici , en alsace  , a quelques kilometres de la suisse et l'allemagne :

on s'immagine meme pas combient c'est facile de trouver une vieille bicoque pas trop chere et surtout encore plus facile de trouver un terrain , voir , tres tres facile trouver un terrain pas cher hors lotissement  , libre de promoteur et architecture  


merci les suisse et les allemands de tirer le prix tellement a la baisse


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2007)

Je vous conseille la Lozère, pas trop les Cévennes (les hordes du nord ont déjà repéré le coin) mais plus haut, une bonne gelée d'été a vite fait d'éliminer les mauvaises herbes  Ceci dit, y a pas tant de baraques à vendre ou à louer vu qu'il n'y avait pas grand-monde 

Autre choix : les Corbières profondes, vous laissez la mer de côté et vous attaquez les zig-zag, une heure plus tard, vous serez au calme. Bon, là aussi, reste à trouver une construction : les châteaux dits "cathares", il y a trop de passage ; les capitelles, ç'est mal éclairé ; faut chercher pour trouver la perle rare ; mais pour le calme, y aura pas de problème


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2007)

Méfie-toi si ton école est sur Ménilmontant, le _Lou Pascalou_ n'est pas loin et tu n'es pas près d'aller rentrer chez toi réviser sagement  D C'est un lieu de perdition pour tout membre du Bar :love: 

_Courage en tout cas pour tes recherches, même si je suis assez dubitatif sur l'offre (mais où est le piège ) et assez d'accord avec Picouto sur les démarches à entreprendre 
_


----------



## mademoisellecha (31 Mars 2007)

Je sais ca va être super chaud, mais je lâche rien, déjà pour cet appart-là s'il faut camper devant chez la proprio pendant trois semaines j'y serai, et puis au pire je trouverai bien un autre chouette nid... :rose:
Mais bon Ménilmontant c'est un peu déprimant comme coin quoi..


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il me semble qu'une sorte de paralysie de l'imagination s'est malheusement invitée au Bar.
> etc etc....





DocEvil a dit:


> Bien, le constat est posé. Bravo. Et maintenant ? Qu'est-ce que tu proposes ?




Pour une fois, Doc a raison.
Déjà et d'une c'est pas nouveau.
Et puis c'est bien joli de venir pleurnicher sans rien proposer.
Au lieu de sortir ça ici, comme ça, autant chercher plutôt des idées de fil intéressantes ou originales.
Faire quelquechose au lieu de se plaindre dans le vide quoi.



Perso j'ai arrêté, hein.


----------



## Picouto (31 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> J...Mais bon Ménilmontant c'est un peu déprimant comme coin quoi..


C'est Teo qui va être content ! 
Jy suis allé trop peu mais suffisamment que ne pas qualifier Ménilmontant de "déprimant" - le 16ème est déprimant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Et pourquoi tu viserai pas un appart en banlieue proche de Paris ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pour une fois, Doc a raison.


Ça me fait mal au bide de l'admettre, mais bon ; admettons...  


> Déjà et d'une c'est pas nouveau.Et puis c'est bien joli de venir pleurnicher sans rien proposer.
> Au lieu de sortir ça ici, comme ça, autant chercher plutôt des idées de fil intéressantes ou originales.
> Faire quelquechose au lieu de se plaindre dans le vide quoi.


Parfois je me demande si un espace comme le bar ne possède pas tout simplement dans sa forme la source de son propre épuisement en terme de créativité et d'originalité... Je n'ai pas encore la réponse, sinon que ce n'est jamais top bon d'idéaliser...




> Perso j'ai arrêté, hein.



:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Parfois je me demande si un espace comme le bar ne possède pas tout simplement dans sa forme la source de son propre épuisement en terme de créativité et d'originalité... Je n'ai pas encore la réponse, sinon que ce n'est jamais top bon d'idéaliser...




Alors là déjà j'ai rien compris.
Au lieu de vouloir faire des phrases, tu ferais mieux de faire comme d'hab : une ou deux insultes en 7/rouge/gras/italique et on en parle plus.

allez édite moi ça et je garde mon vol-au-vent 7500*4200 pixels.


----------



## mademoisellecha (31 Mars 2007)

Teo m'a deja envoyé un message pour me dire que le 11ème ça tue  ,  mais bon pour avoir habité chez mon frère à côté du quartier ou se trouve l'école pendant un mois (du coté de gambetta) et m'y être promené pas mal, ouais bon que ça bouge et tout ça mais dans l'ensemble je trouve pas ça transcendant, et un peu moche.. Bon après il y a des rues moins glauques que d'autres c'est sur mais comme partout à la limite. 

De toutes façons, 11ème ou pas 11ème je me fous de l'arrondissement du moment que c'est paris même (et que c'est un coin pas trop chiant d'accès genre sur la 7bis du métro, place des fêtes et tout le toutim, berk)


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Habite dans le 4&#232;me ou dans le 1er si tu veux que ca bouge ou alors dans le 17&#232;me


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors là déjà j'ai rien compris.
> Au lieu de vouloir faire des phrases, tu ferais mieux de faire comme d'hab : une ou deux insultes en 7/rouge/gras/italique et on en parle plus.
> 
> allez édite moi ça et je garde mon vol-au-vent 7500*4200 pixels.


Dis-zy une blague sur les corses (une drôle, hein? Et originale, genre c'est tous des feignasses qui posent des bombes), ça va le remettre en train.

Je le trouve un peu dépressif notre Patoch, ces temps-ci, non ?

Ah la la.....


Je suis hors sujet ?
Ah merde !
Mais tout part à veau l'eau, ma bonne dame, le bar n'est plus ce qu'il était, l'âge dort n'est plus, on s'ennuie, tout ça.
C'es la faute à tous leurs satellites !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> allez édite moi ça et je garde mon vol-au-vent 7500*4200 pixels.



Tu peux toujours te le carrer dans le fion... C'est mieux comme ça?


----------



## mademoisellecha (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je le trouve un peu dépressif notre Patoch, ces temps-ci, non ?


Ah?... Merci, docteur! 
'Tain, vous allez vraiment finir par vous prendre pour ce que vous n'êtes pas...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pour une fois, Doc a raison.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça me fait mal au bide de l'admettre, mais bon ; admettons...


Les enfants, la fin du monde est proche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enfants, la fin du monde est proche.



Si seulement...


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Teo m'a deja envoyé un message pour me dire que le 11ème ça tue  ()


Je parlais du 20e  Mais le 11e c'est sympa aussi. Et même le 19e d'ailleurs, y'a des coins sympas 

Tant qu'on reste _Rive droite_ et dans l'_Est parisien_, tout va bien pour moi    

(je plaisante bien sûr  : je fréquente de bien cools quartiers rive gauche depuis quelques semaines  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Teo qui fr&#233;quente la rive gauche , il va pleuvoir , dites moi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enfants, la fin du monde est proche.



Ne peut-on avoir la fin des proches immondes, plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Bon. Vous voulez vraiment me donner encore l'occasion de passer pour le facho casse-*******s de service ?

Essayer d'&#233;viter le sujet de fa&#231;on moins flagrante s'il vous pla&#238;t. A ce niveau, c'est presque de la provocation 

Merci.


----------



## mademoisellecha (31 Mars 2007)

Bon, j'ai eu la fille de l'agence de toutes façons il y a déjà quelqu'un sur le coup et ce quelqu'un doit signer lundi, elle me rappelle si il y a changement mais on peut classer l'affaire je crois. 

tant pis :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Affaire class&#233;e donc. Bon courage pour la suite.


----------

